# can drinking too much Gatorade be bad for you??



## gsxrawd

Can drinking too much Gatorade be bad for you??
I'm asking this because my boss is a lazy couch potatoe. He's in his early 40's he drink noting but Gatorade. He basically replace water with Gatorade. Can this be a bad thing???


----------



## MShaw

gsxrawd said:


> Can drinking too much Gatorade be bad for you??
> I'm asking this because my boss is a lazy couch potatoe. He's in his early 40's he drink noting but Gatorade. He basically replace water with Gatorade. Can this be a bad thing???


FWI understand, it ain't too much worse than drinking sodas all the time. Probably not smart... 

Gatorade and the like are designed to replace sugars/etc. you lose exercising. Drinking them like water's adding calories to your diet where you don't need them.

This guy a triathlete maybe?

M


----------



## chrisca

*No, not that simple*

I remember I read an article saying that marathron runners die during races mostly becasue of over-hydrated.


----------



## Utah CragHopper

chrisca said:


> I remember I read an article saying that marathron runners die during races mostly becasue of over-hydrated.


The most common cause of death during marathons is latent heart problems, possibly made worse by dehydration. Recent studes show that during long endurance events the slower competitors are likely to suffer from hyponatremia due to overconsumption of fluids. You have to drink a LOT of water to die from water intoxication. It is very rare.

I don't see a problem with drinking Gatorpuke instead of water in the office. It has less calories than soda. It tastes like flavored sweat, though. I look at Gatorade as a poseur drink. Most of its sales are to morons who want to look like they are active. It's like seeing a pasty skinned guy who is forty pounds overweight at the mall decked out in a $450 Goretex shell with no insulating layer underneath.


----------



## mtbykr

*Gatorade?*



> It's like seeing a pasty skinned guy who is forty pounds overweight at the mall decked out in a $450 Goretex shell with no insulating layer underneath.


Priceless--i used to work in a shop where those guys would come in and say "i want that jacket" and everybody working there new what he meant.  we did a good job though of keeping all of that crowd in "the north face" line, so that not to sully the rep of mountain hardwear and marmot.

anyway a friend of mine who wrestled in high school used to drink gatorade all the time (and he was wrestling full time). he developed some health problems ( i believe liver) because of the amount of sodium (salt) in the gatorade. the doctor quickly got him off of it and he could not drink anything but water ( along with a monitored diet that was already part of the wresting training). to this day he will not drink gatorade, or almost anything but water. the damage done however was permanent!


----------



## Utah CragHopper

mtbykr said:


> we did a good job though of keeping all of that crowd in "the north face" line, so that not to sully the rep of mountain hardwear and marmot.


Too Funny. The North Face, for the urban outdoorsman... I fear for when these guys start showing up wearing Arc'Teryx.

My main gripe with Gatorpuke--aside from its taste--is that it is just table sugar and the sweetness becomes gross during extended use. The maltodextrin based drinks seem better in this regard.


----------



## mtbykr

*Gatorpuke!*



> Too Funny. The North Face, for the urban outdoorsman... I fear for when these guys start showing up wearing Arc'Teryx.


 we actually had people come in and hang out in the store because they felt they were "getting back to nature" and got a real "rustic feel" from spending time in the store!  What else can i say!

Anyway:
on short rides ( 30 miles or less) i just drink water with a little lemon juice mixed in. for longer rides and days that are hard and hot i use a little accelerade. works great for me


----------



## supercrank

*don't blame the gatorade*

Excessive sodium intake does NOT cause liver problems. However, in patients who have underlying chronic liver disease, excessive sodium intake can lead to fluid retention. Thus, dietary sodium restriction is common in people with liver disease, and drinking excessive amounts of Gatorade could be a bad thing in this case.

For people with normal liver, kidney and endocrine function, drinking lots of sodium solution is no big deal-- you just end up pissing it into the toilet bowl. There really isn't a tremendous amount of sodium in Gatorade anyway-- you'd have to drink about a gallon of the stuff to get the sodium content of a supersized McDonald's meal. Yechh...


----------



## travis200

I don't think drinking only gatorade is that bad for you. Might get boring but you are still getting some of the benefits of pure water as gatorade does have water. Some people can't stand the taste of palin water so they doctor it up. The calories and sweetners in gatorade might be the main thing wrong with it for someone not really burning any calories other than walking to and from the fridge.


----------



## PdxMark

mtbykr said:


> on short rides ( 30 miles or less) i just drink water with a little lemon juice mixed in. for longer rides and days that are hard and hot i use a little accelerade. works great for me


Just water for me too, on shorter rides. 

On longer rides, I used to drink mostly Cytomax, but after riding a few brevets I've gotten alot less choosey. During a 400km or 600km brevet, my water bottles might have Cytomax, water, orange juice (current fav), Gatorade, maybe even Coke (plain or Vanilla), any or all of them watered down from full strength. Liquid, calories & flavor variety are my goals...


----------



## JPRider14

Utah CragHopper said:


> I don't see a problem with drinking Gatorpuke instead of water in the office. It has less calories than soda. It tastes like flavored sweat, though. I look at Gatorade as a poseur drink. Most of its sales are to morons who want to look like they are active.


What do you recommend? You don't like the taste - ok, that's a personal thing. But I started on Gatorade during medium to long rides, then moved to Extran (powder), then Accelerade, tried some Cytomax and others along the way, and now I'm back to Gatorade. It tastes good (personal prefence, and it comes in like 19 flavors, so take your pick); has good minerals that help prevent cramping; has good sugars for the most part and can be bought in just about any gas station/convenience store along your ride route. And it's affordable. What's the problem here?


----------



## fiddledoc

*who's the poseur?*



Utah CragHopper said:


> The most common cause of death during marathons is latent heart problems, possibly made worse by dehydration. Recent studes show that during long endurance events the slower competitors are likely to suffer from hyponatremia due to overconsumption of fluids. You have to drink a LOT of water to die from water intoxication. It is very rare.
> 
> I don't see a problem with drinking Gatorpuke instead of water in the office. It has less calories than soda. It tastes like flavored sweat, though. I look at Gatorade as a poseur drink. Most of its sales are to morons who want to look like they are active. It's like seeing a pasty skinned guy who is forty pounds overweight at the mall decked out in a $450 Goretex shell with no insulating layer underneath.


Someone's got a chip on their shoulder. "Most of its sales are to morons who want to look like they are active." Really? Please indicate your sources. And what is a pasty skinned guy? And what's wrong with his choice in jackets? I think those who have had the misfortune to have been skinned deserve nice jackets. What price point do you think is appropriate? 

I wouldn't be surprised if you're a campy snob. . .


----------



## laxguy86

Its not bad if he wants to sweat gatorade like they do in the commercials

-dM


----------

